
Mossberg: Lousy ads are ruining the online experience - SeanBoocock
https://www.recode.net/2017/1/18/14304572/mossberg-lousy-ads
======
makecheck
At this point the “trust” has been lost with advertisers (if it was ever there
to begin with) and any solution to help advertisers will _have_ to include the
network equivalent of a house-arrest anklet.

For example, I am not going to start trusting a previously-crappy ad network
just because they “promise” to start serving nicer ads now. It would be
necessary to enforce a “data cap” on stuff received from that entire ad
network, and add other safeguards to ensure that any antics have limited scope
at best. That way, if the ad company really _has_ changed and serves small and
reasonable stuff, they should have no problem; otherwise, they will.

